# My First Train Set



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

This is my First Train set, when i was a Kid, I dont know much about it. 

I asked my Mother to send me a picture of it. haha


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Does your mother still have the set packed away? (Or is that an old pic?)

If tucked away, KEEP IT! I have my first Tyco set from when I was a kid, and now my own kids are using the same track/loco/cars. Nothing fancy about the Tyco, but I wouldn't trade that nostalgia and carrying forward some memories to a new generation for anything!

TJ


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

its current sent to me and taken as of 12MAR2012


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Definately keep it. I used to have an awesome set when I was a kid, but due to moving twice and into smaller places (and me getting older), my parents sold it all off. It's a shame, because those cars and engines would have been perfect for my layout now.

-J.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Definately keep it. I used to have an awesome set when I was a kid, but due to moving twice and into smaller places (and me getting older), my parents sold it all off. It's a shame, because those cars and engines would have been perfect for my layout now.
> 
> -J.


I had quite the opposite fortune. I was cleaning out a closet at moms house and there it was. My HO stuff disappeared for the most part. But, the lionel stuff was there. Got it set up on the kitchen table atm, so far it's all good to go.


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

My MOm wont toss mine out, it says collectors edition on it haha


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

I also remember my track is missing some connectors now, and living in SW Nebraska at the time and i didnt shop online at the time, thwer wasnt much for me ot do at the time.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Travisfromne,

No hobby shops near you? Google searches are great, you can find any hobby shop in Nebraska, or any parts/pieces you care for online. Welcome to the forumn!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Well said tjcruiser! I love my old Tyco and still have my first train set! Still runs well. Its a Bachmann Diesel Flyer. I had another set from Life-Like and the Bachmann outlasted the Life-Like! In fact, heres my first steam engine and what start my love affair of model trains again and of course, TYCO! Its had it sorry "custom" paint removed and a good lube/cleaning job added to help it run better!


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> Travisfromne,
> 
> No hobby shops near you? Google searches are great, you can find any hobby shop in Nebraska, or any parts/pieces you care for online. Welcome to the forumn!


Theres hobby town but thats it in lincoln all other places went out of business but i keep looking


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

here is the train that started it all for me, my parents bought it for me, lost a few of the cars over the years have been lost or some how broken, but what i do have still works!! even after at least 8 years in the attic at the parents house!!!


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

is the link in your signature?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've still got my first Lionel set (from not so long ago), along with my Grandpas (which was later my dad's) Lionel set from around 1954


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Travisfromne said:


> is the link in your signature?


the link in my sig? thats for my RR but yea theres pics of the Green train that got me into it all and what not


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish I still had my stuff. Most of my G scale and almost all my HO scale stuff was lost in a fire years back. I've been buying stuff that is the same era as my old stuff, and even trying to track down some of the same pieces. Maybe that's why I'm such a TYCO fan, almost all of my old HO stuff was TYCO.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I understand Tyco, if there were't for mum who purchased tycos from Toys R Us when I was a kid, there wont be any HO trains today.

My first train set, Tyco Virginian train master is at least 26 years old and I am still running it on my 6 month old layout today (the unit is due for a change of gears due to a recent cracked/loose gear, waiting donor parts from ebay). 

My 3 yr old daughter now runs my Bachmann switchers while I run the Virginian Tycos and new Morse fairfield on the mainline ... occasionally, she runs them under my supervision...I explained that she can't handle them Tycos alone as it was a gift from Grandma...

Kiong


----------



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

Travisfromne said:


> Theres hobby town but thats it in lincoln all other places went out of business but i keep looking


Check Randy's Roundhouse on north 70th.


----------

